# another hit and run...Redwood Shores



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Heard about it on the radio as I was driving to work this morning. A dump truck hit a bicyclist at the intersection of Holly and Shoreway Rd in Redwood Shores. I pass this spot virtually every morning. It is barely a mile from our offices.

By the time I passed it, there were about 6 cop cars lined up, with access to Shoreway closed off. No signs of the ambulance, bike or the deceased. Oddly enough, there was a dump truck right next to me at the intersection. It was one of those huge dump trucks, with a 40 foot container on the back.

It's a dangerous intersection, even for cars. Coming off the freeway, I have to merge over 3 lanes to get to the left for the next intersections left turn. Vehicles coming down the overpass are always carrying speed. Haven't seen any news reports yet. My condolensces for the family and friends of the deceased.

-g


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Found something, not much details at this point:

http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_13559084


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Terrible, just terrible.

Right down the street from me, and I believe Ratpick. I can picture exactly how this happened, since I almost got nailed there by one of those jacka$$es. Those damn dump trucks congregate there and then blaze off way too fast to hit 101 with speed, or are paying no attention as they make the right turn onto Holly. That whole stretch of Holly, from Shoreway to Industrial, is in severe disrepair and a disaster for cyclists. Of all the areas I ride, that's been the place I'm terrified of the most. The city has recently painted "share the lane" markers there (see photo), but I contend the overwhelming majority of drivers have no idea what they mean or care. As I've passed over/by them, I've thought to myself those won't help. Really sorry to be right.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

A bad way to go. My condolences to her friends and family. And her, if she's listening from wherever she is now.
.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Based on the description in the Merc article, it happened back on Shoreway, not at the spot with the sharrrows that DrJohn posted (and I agree - all of those 101 crossings are very unsafe for cyclists). Truck was stopped at a light on Shoreway waiting to make a right onto Holly. Cyclist came up from behind and then along the right side of the truck. Truck got light and/or made a right on red, not knowing she was there. 

Can be dangerous to pass any stopped vehicle on the right. I live in the city where there are many more stops/lights than on Peninsula, so often do it, but when doing it, I am very aware of what that vehicle is doing while I am passing, If I can not make it to a spot in front of the vehicle before that vehicle starts, I then do whatever it takes to get fully behind it before it is really moving, as I assume they have no clue I am there.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

singlespeed.org said:


> Can be dangerous to pass any stopped vehicle on the right. I live in the city where there are many more stops/lights than on Peninsula, so often do it, but when doing it, I am very aware of what that vehicle is doing while I am passing, If I can not make it to a spot in front of the vehicle before that vehicle starts, I then do whatever it takes to get fully behind it before it is really moving, as I assume they have no clue I am there.


Always assume they have no clue that you are there. My condolensces go out to the family of the woman who was killed.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah.. I ride through this intersection nearly every time I get on my bike and I'm well aware of how dangerous it is (and treat it appropriately). It has everything you don't want - trucks coming off Shoreway, poor road surface, a freeway on-ramp with no bike lane and usually speeding traffic. 

As Dr John noted, they did paint bike symbols in one lane but that hasn't stopped ******** yelling at me to get off the (translation.. "their") road because they had to slow down because of me (and I always hammer it over this intersection to get it over with and be upright and visible).

I hope this might lead to San Carlos doing something to make this intersection safer. I know we have a bike/ped bridge coming further north at Ralston but that's years away.

Also, the cyclist seems to have put herself in danger. I would never ride along Shoreway because of the trucks going to the waste transfer station - there's a constant stream of them. And riding alongside a long truck is bad (I'm assuming she put herself there and the truck didn't pass her). That particular part of the intersection has a solid curb and a protective crash barrier leaving no room for her to do anything.

I do wonder how credible the driver's story is. Presumably, he passed her along Shoreway at some point so he must have known she was nearby. That doesn't make it his fault if she put herself in danger but really.. he didn't know anything?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

this person works a few doors down from my office. Nice gal. Kept mostly to herself.
she's a dental assistant. Her memorial was today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

A sad story, my condolences to her family and friends.


----------

